# FPR panelling? what is it



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i just recently started with a larger commercial company, first project was a 6 unit apartment building downtown which needed to be trimmed and some deficiencies taken care of, super happy, client hapy, im happy. 

now im going to a new coffee shop their doing and im going to be insatlling FPR panelling, never heard of it or maybe i have just havent heard that name before, can anyone tell what it is. im there tommorrow and just trying to get a idea of what it is before i go to install it


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

*Frp*

Fiberglass Reinforced Panel
Washdown board
Dairybarn board
Everyone has there own name for it.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

needs to be added to this thread

http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=39863&highlight=initial+thread


----------



## skymaster (Oct 23, 2006)

Timeless has it, FRP, very thin, quite brittle, really nasty sharp edges when cut cut FACE UP on tablesaws, MASK wear a dust mask


----------



## jmorton (Dec 11, 2008)

*Have fun!!*

I have put FRP a few times. There is a glue in a 3-4gallon bucket just for this panel, it's been awhile but I think I used a 3/32 notched trowel to spread glue on the panel. If you have room, a few saw horses and sheet of plywood will come in handy for this. I believe that using the above glue or liquid nails for best results after I glued the panel I would stick it against the wall and then peel it back and let some air hit that glue for a few seconds then push the panel right back to the wall. This seemed to help keep things in place and not slide around.

Hope this helps! Good luck!


----------



## JFRAME (Aug 20, 2007)

Ditto Every thing Jmorton , esp. the plywood to cut on, I use a skillsaw for rips and crosscuts (standard framing blade) and for holes (outlets and switches,etc) pilot drill and a jigsaw-just like a vanity,You could get some cleaner called Nafta,or Goof-off for the glue that gets on the face,and some will.You'll be fine,hope this helps


----------



## matt grisham (Aug 17, 2008)

*Frp*

win you cut it ,neblers work very good . skill saw throws chips to much , Small cuts can be made whith snips or shers or router. Allwas glue hole sheet or wall . Dont let glue glaze over, Never but sheets to tighte or it will buckle up. leave loose . I like to leave trim loose so i can trim to fit . dry wall supply will have water base glue. Allwas clean as you go thay also have throw away trouls for about 3 dollars. The glue is hard to git off, If you let it dry.I dont berp my sheets and have never had no problems. thay make a 1inch out side corner. I like best . Win i cut boxes buy hand i drive my snips threw sheet and start cuting good for pipes or what ever , Some dont like that method but it is fast and no power tools and works for me I orderd a 500 ft roll one time. Had to build a header on a trailer to put it on. Un rolled it and cut to length MATT


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Flip the blade around backwards in the skil saw....much cleaner cut and no chips. I just did a bathroom in FRP this morning...I used the Liquid Nails FRP Adhesive and a 3/32 notched trowel....I put the adhesive on the wall and then stuck the FRP...made the job cleaner... Home Cheapo sells the stuff.....


----------



## rservices (Aug 3, 2005)

I use it all of the time, I use my 4 1/2 grinder with either a metal cut-off blade or a diamond masonry wheel.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

rservices said:


> I use it all of the time, I use my 4 1/2 grinder with either a metal cut-off blade or a diamond masonry wheel.


that has got to throw dust everywhere and fiberglass is nasty stuff


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Put 2" foam on the saw horses and put the panels on top. Then cut that way it's not flopping around. It is easier than plywood. I will second the tin snips for smaller cuts. I use a hole saw for the round stuff. All done on top of the foam.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

thanks guys, hopefully i can somehow weasle my way out of installing it, its for a asian fast food joint, 

otherwise its similar to a tub surround though only fibreglass. tub surrounds have always been something ive never looked forward too, just doesnt interest me much


----------



## Super-Mike (Jan 15, 2008)

FRP is very easy to install so don't sweat it. Just make sure you use the FRP glue and not something else. (FRP glue is easy to clean up).

Now quilted stainless steel paneling = definitely get someone who does it all the time to install it.

The P in FRP is for plastic, not paneling btw. It's used in a lot more places than you would think, like boat shells and areospace applications.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

thanks mike, im probably doing it tommorrow from what i hear. i just started in the commercial side, almost all my experience is in residential with half of it being finish work, thats why they called me. they heard about me and came after me for trim work. the super didnt think i knew ANYTHING when i told him i dont know what frp is, then he found out im a certified journeyman. 

he was getting on my nerves trying to guide me through leveling a few bases i had framed up for millwork. because of my age he thought i was fairly new to the industry all together until i told him my background.


----------

